# Re: [EVDL] * Discover agms ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] * Discover agms ?*



> Seth Myers wrote:
> 
> > Yesterday I went to the local batery distributor to pick up a
> > Trojan T105 or T125 [...] preached to me the virtues of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] * Discover agms ?*

Thanks, Roger,

Nice report. That's what I was looking for.

Jeff M



> --- Roger Stockton <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Seth Myers wrote:
> >
> ...


----------

